# Tiger Woods's Father passes away...



## Thumperfive (Apr 17, 2006)

Earl Woods passed away yesterday at 74.


----------



## CanCaddy (Apr 25, 2006)

Yeah, I was watching the Jays play the Red Sox when that came on the news.

Too bad. It's good his suffering is over and at least the family had time to say their goodbyes, but it still must be a hard blow for Tiger.

Tiger isn't my favorite player, even though I admit his genius for the game, but no one wants anyone to have to deal with this kind of thing. Hope he comes through it okay.


----------



## Michael311 (Apr 15, 2006)

Knowing how emotional Tiger is, this will be difficult time for you.


----------



## Thumperfive (Apr 17, 2006)

news said that he put a golf club in Tiger's hands at six months... talk about being dedicated to the game and to his son!

I wouldn't blame Tiger in the least for taking some time off... it's got to be devestating to him.


----------



## sparky (Apr 24, 2006)

My condolences go out to Tiger and his family.

I wouldn be suprised if he takes a time out from golf for a while - but you never know it may inspire him on even more as his dad was his inspiration.


----------

